
Wallpaper image crashing Android phones - RobPomeroy
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-06-wallpaper-image-android.html
======
surround
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23404432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23404432)

------
RobPomeroy
(not intentionally malicious)

